# The World's End by Edgar Wright - August 23rd 2013



## TylerDurden (May 6, 2013)

My most anticipated pic of the year. Shaun of the Dead and Hot Fuzz are two irrevocable comedy masterpieces and this one seems to be able to top them (Universal was confident enough to move up its release dates).

Edgar Wright and Simon Pegg most likely will do it again.


New Poster ;


----------



## masamune1 (May 6, 2013)

_Finally._ Thought they were waiting for the actual end of the world to release this damn thing!


----------



## Cheeky (May 6, 2013)

Can't wait to see it. It has been a while.


----------



## TylerDurden (May 8, 2013)

Trailer!!!!

And it's glourious!!!!!!Anyone who hast vast knowledge on the trilogy will notice something at the end.


----------



## The World (May 8, 2013)

Dat fence is Simon Pegg's greatest rival


----------



## TylerDurden (May 8, 2013)

The World said:


> Dat fence is Simon Pegg's greatest rival



That is what i was implying


----------



## Parallax (May 8, 2013)

I'm excited

I have loved everything that the three of them have done so I expect this to be excellent


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 8, 2013)

Edgar Wright is one of my favorite directors. Hopefully the ending to this will be as action-packed as Hot Fuzz's was.

One of my favorite endings to a movie.


----------



## TylerDurden (May 8, 2013)

Was a trifle but let down by the alien theme initially but the way it was executed looks fine.

and as Pegg said, " Nothing beats a good fence gag."


----------



## Parallax (May 8, 2013)

Lincoln 

World's End doesn't seem like a traditional action film at all so you shouldn't expect the finale to be as explosion filled and action packed as a film that was a straight parody of action films.


----------



## TylerDurden (May 21, 2013)

New Posters


----------



## RFujinami (May 21, 2013)

Looks interesting.  Want to see it now.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 22, 2013)

So, I've seen it.

First two were better.

But 'tis still a good movie.


----------

